# Any table makers here ?



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

My wife wants a new table for the breakfast room but is having trouble finding the size she wants. ~ 30x60. Simple construction, think Parsons table, in paint grade wood.

If any one is interested or knows some one who could do this please let me know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm just starting on a Hoosier cabinet and matching kitchen island for my spouse or I would be glad to try and help you out. Given my working speed and time constraints no telling when I could get to it. Just a thought-is there a high school around there with a shop class that might be interested in such a project?


----------



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

jm423 said:


> I'm just starting on a Hoosier cabinet and matching kitchen island for my spouse or I would be glad to try and help you out. Given my working speed and time constraints no telling when I could get to it. Just a thought-is there a high school around there with a shop class that might be interested in such a project?


Excellent idea. I will look into that. Thanks


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Might also shoot Mike (MTstringer on here) a PM. He does a lot of cabinet work and may be able to help.


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/batesoriginals/


----------

